# M school



## stevespools (Jul 11, 2005)

Just signed up for 2 day M school Nov 6-8th :roundel:

any one else going then?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Man.. I have truly been wanting to go. Congrats!


----------

